# Como construir Amplificador De valvulas sencillo 50Wts o +



## milfaby (May 5, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy musico con conocimentos muy basicos en electronica y quisiera armarme un ampli de valvulas de 50Wts o mas, muy sencillo de construir asi como los de construyasuvideorockola, Ingenieros o alguien me puede ayudar con esquemas o diagramas, dibujo de cableado, etc. Muchas Gracias! ...


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2015)

Hola, es para guitarra o otro instrumento
Hay variedad, para hacer con tubos 6L6, con KT88,6550, EL84, EL156 y algunos más como tubos de salida

Este es un ampli clásico para guitarras, muy bueno por cierto,
Para estos amplis se consiguen los chasis ya perforados y listos para montar las partes


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/manual-armado-equipos-valvulares-rca-anos-50-s-33999/


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 6, 2015)

Distinguido @milfaby construir un amplificador a válvulas y el término sencillo, es imposible de conjuntar. En todo caso que esto no te desanime y adelante ¡¡¡¡. Nadie nace enseñado y todo es cuestión de aprender y constancia. Un saludo.


----------



## electromecanico (Sep 9, 2017)

Building Valve AmplifiersMorgan Jones



https://1drv.ms/b/s!AoWGPLYDqtEEi3uFh5GishPUU5JJ



circuitos varios 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9hb4nd48cog72as/AACosw0gN0sJPPNiDBhC0Tdsa?dl=0


----------



## Omar A (Sep 9, 2017)

A mi me han dado una valvula El34 nueva, el problema es que no encuentro con qué alimentarla ya que necesita mucho voltaje e intensidad de filamentos y conseguir un trafo adecuado es muy costoso de conseguir lo de siempre  ¿alguna idea?


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2017)

Omar A dijo:


> A mi me han dado una valvula El34 nueva, el problema es que no encuentro con qué alimentarla ya que necesita mucho voltaje e intensidad de filamentos y conseguir un trafo adecuado es muy costoso de conseguir lo de siempre  ¿alguna idea?




​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

